# Zebralight H604c vs H604d (only beamshot)



## Stefano (Jul 29, 2019)

After the H604c that I liked a lot I also bought the H604d.
They are identical (LED XHP50.2) except the led tint (4000 K vs 5000 K)
I am very satisfied with this headlamp, I show some comparative shots that can help some undecided person on which tint to buy.
The difference is not impressive, the H604d is slightly colder and slightly brighter but the natural colors are still seen very well.
In my opinion, in a forest the H604c is certainly more spectacular but people's tastes could be different.







[/IMG]





[/IMG]






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


Update: Tinypic hosting is no longer working - on 17 September 2019 I reloaded the same images (using a backup) on a different free hosting.


----------



## badtziscool (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks for the comparison pics. I could go either way with these based on your pics.


----------



## saypat (Jul 29, 2019)

I'll take a 4500 K :shrug:


----------



## saypat (Jul 29, 2019)

Stephano, do you prefer the H602W over these?


----------



## Stefano (Jul 30, 2019)

@ badtziscool 
Thanks




saypat said:


> Stephano, do you prefer the H602W over these?



I wanted to upgrade (I already have H602w and H603w) - I was very undecided between H604w (4500K) and H604c or H604d.
I am happy with this choice (XHP50 led) even H604w can be an good option but seems that with the XHP35 led there can be a lottery tint (my H603w XHP35 is ugly up to the low levels, from 150 lm up has a good tint)

The H602w is old discontinued version withXM-L2, my H602w is very beautiful but cannot compete with the H604c / H604d series.
I also like the new interface, now the torch is more usable with M1 = around 150 lumens
I assigned H2 = 579 lm and left everything else as default.

Compared to the H602w now there is also a little more throw.
A few months ago when I received the H604c I made a comparison with the old H602w (see image below)








For a right choice you have to decide where to use the light and whether you will use it alone or coupled with a throwing torch.
In the middle of the woods the H604c is better, but H604d (5000 K) I discovered that it is still good, it still cannot be called "cold".
I also chose to buy the H604d because I intend to buy an Acebeam XHP70 5000 K and I will use the H604d together with it so as to have two lights with the same shade of color tint.

Whatever your choice (c or d) you'll be happy because these XHP50.2 Hi-Cri emitter are truly spectacular, just turn on the light for a moment to realize it immediately !


----------



## saypat (Jul 30, 2019)

Thank you Stefano! I have always appreciated your knowledge and sharing of Zebralights in the Forum .... obviously LOTS to time and effort involved.


----------



## tech25 (Jul 30, 2019)

Thanks for your thoughts and pictures! You are my go-to reviewer when it comes to buying Zebralights!


----------



## Stefano (Jul 30, 2019)

tech25 said:


> Thanks for your thoughts and pictures! You are my go-to reviewer when it comes to buying Zebralights!



Thanks tech25, I hope to make more videos and photos soon, maybe in a better scenario.
Unfortunately I am still recovering and my movements are still limited,
I also wanted to make a H604c vs H600Fc comparison but the H600Fc seems to be late or even lost during shipping.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 1, 2019)

I took two pictures inside the house to show again differences in color tint.
I used an old H502 (XM-L) cool withe and compared it to H604c and later to H604d
Light level L2 was used on all lights.
The difference between H604c and H604d is visible but is not so excessive.

I hope they are correctly resized (I had to change image hosting because tinypic ends its activity)


----------



## Stefano (Aug 3, 2019)

Again comparison (sorry, I couldn't write over the images)
Please note that the two Zebralight 5000 K and 4000 K are also Hi-Cri (the old H502 6300 K not)

Below:
H502 (XM-L) 6300 K







Below:
H604d (5000 K)






Below:
H604c (4000 K)







Animated (slow) GIF in the same order as before (6300/5000/4000 K)







Again the sequence 6300/5000/4000 K


----------



## tcglog (Aug 18, 2019)

Stefano, do the H604-series lights, especially the H604c, suffer from the same beam edge discoloration as the H503 -lights? That can be disturbing especially when doing near precision work, not so much outdoors.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 18, 2019)

tcglog said:


> Stefano, do the H604-series lights, especially the H604c, suffer from the same beam edge discoloration as the H503 -lights? That can be disturbing especially when doing near precision work, not so much outdoors.



No, I could not find any defect in the light beam or even in the tint.
I am a finicky about the tint (tint snob) and after buying 3 specimens (H604c, H604d and H600Fc) I can say that these XHP50.2 leds are beautiful and without defects.


This year I was disappointed only by the tint of the SC600w MK IV (XHP35) and I returned it (from what I read in the forum with XHP35 it is easy to find a bad color)
I hope the translation is acceptable


----------



## tcglog (Aug 21, 2019)

I have tried to post a reply for several days but CPF issues haven't allowed me..


That's great to hear! I think I might have to get a warm white c-model as even the 4500K seems to cool for my liking although it is completely neutral white. I'll probably end up with the H604c due to the H503c ugly edge and not-so-low lowest moonlight as NuisanceValue showed in the other thread. At least the H604c has longer runtimes and hopefully a better edge even if it hasn't got the lowest low of H503w either.


No new flashlights (only headlamps) for me at the moment, I already have so many, lol.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 21, 2019)

tcglog said:


> I'll probably end up with the H604c due to the H503c ugly edge and not-so-low lowest moonlight as NuisanceValue showed in the other thread. At least the H604c has longer runtimes and hopefully a better edge even if it hasn't got the lowest low of H503w either.



Low: L1 3.4 Lm (17.5 days) or L2 1.06 Lm (2 months)/0.3 Lm (3.8 months)/0.08 Lm (5.4 months)

They are more practical and functional than the previous series.
Probably Zebralight realized that in this type of light without a reflector an ultra-low is not practical.
Before answering you I reprogrammed my H604c and I did some tests, it was programmed with L2 = 1.06 lm, I tried to assign L2 both 0.3 lm and 0.08 and all of them are effective.
With my surprise there is a discreet vision even with 0.08 lm - on my old H502 (XM-L Cool withe) the lowest level (0.01 lm) is no longer usable except as a signal.


----------



## tcglog (Aug 22, 2019)

Glad you say that since my only concern with the H604c is no 0.01lm mode. But testing the H503w the 0.07-0.08 mode is probably the one I would use anyway.


----------



## LowLumens (Sep 2, 2019)

I love your videos brother! I love my zebralights. For me I like the C versions while camping but do use my D 5000k models often. I’m an incandescent fan so warmer tints attract me.


----------



## Stefano (Jun 1, 2020)

LowLumens said:


> I love your videos brother! I love my zebralights. For me I like the C versions while camping but do use my D 5000k models often. I’m an incandescent fan so warmer tints attract me.



Thanks and sorry for the late reply, I had lost this thread (I had some problems in early 2019)
Yes, between the two I also prefer the 4000 K tint but both are beautiful


----------



## Stefano (Jun 1, 2020)

I made some other comparative shots between these two lights (H604c vs H604d)
Sorry that some previous photos have been lost due to the closure of the Hosting site, I'm afraid I don't have a backup.
Tonight I took other comparative photos in the gardens using H2 set to: 579 lumens.

The difference between the two lights in these photos is not very visible, you have to catch some colors (for example the reddish soil)

H604c:













H604d:








In another scenario the differences may be more visible, there are other plants, of the wood of a canopy and a wall.

Again H604c:







H604d:







H604d conveys a feeling of greater brightness (a little more but not much more)


H604c greatly enhances some colors including reds.
In the long run, H604c may be more gentle, restful and rewarding for the eyes.


----------



## LogansRun (Jun 4, 2020)

Hey Stefano, thanks for the comparison pics! :thumbsup:

I was looking at upgrading and now i'm torn between the H604c and H603d. I tend to like more neutral lights and, lately, drawn to lights around 4000K. That really makes the foliage pop.

I also agree with some comments there about ZL going with pure flood vs. reflector. I have an older AA ZL headlamp with frosted lens which I only use for close-up work but definitely prefer reflector versions for my 18650 lights. I went for a brief evening hike with a floody headlamp and, esp with the mist, everything was just a wall of light and no ability to determine distance. I switched to my ZL with reflector and it helped a lot. Both my 18650 ZL headlamps are reflector and I'm looking to pick up a third. 

Thanks again for the pics... just made my decision a wee bit more difficult... :laughing:


----------



## Stefano (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi LogansRun
Maybe you wanted to write that you are undecided between H604c and H604d?
The choice is difficult both are beautiful, when choosing to buy consider if you will use these lights coupled with another light (example: headlamp used together with a torch that you hold in your hand)
Having identical or similar tint can be helpful.
Regarding the choice of the type of light, a good compromise can be H600Fw
H604c or H604d are lights for "special" use
My first Zebralight had all the reflector (H600w) but for a long time I have only purchased Headlamps with frosted lens or TIR.
I find that in a Headlamp having a concentrated beam is not ideal, if I need to throw I use a torch that I hold in my hand.


----------



## Budda (Jun 6, 2020)

Stefano said:


> H604c greatly enhances some colors including reds.
> In the long run, H604c may be more gentle, restful and rewarding for the eyes.


I have no doubts, that's why I did pick it after having broken the H603C.
Thanks for the comparison.


----------



## LogansRun (Jun 6, 2020)

Stefano said:


> Hi LogansRun
> Maybe you wanted to write that you are undecided between H604c and H604d?
> The choice is difficult both are beautiful, when choosing to buy consider if you will use these lights coupled with another light (example: headlamp used together with a torch that you hold in your hand)
> Having identical or similar tint can be helpful.
> ...


Yes, undecided between the c and d. Typo! 

I tend to carry more than a few lights so I do have a bit more throwy handheld lights but I find I prefer a bit throwy on a headlamp since, as mentioned earlier, I find floody just washes everything out so I use floody headlamps only for camp chores.

I did a guided night hike in Yosemite 3 years ago and I brought along my reflectored ZL headlamp, it was almost perfect, lighting up a bit further up the trail, to the point where I rarely turned on my SF C2 with M60. 

But, to each, their own!


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jun 14, 2020)

I find the frosted lens is perfect for indoor use. Probably perfect for around a campsite, too.

But outdoors on hikes, I think maybe the clear lens would be a better choice. The problem I find with the frosted lens is that the spill might be a bit too bright and wide. When I use it on very dark trails, I find there's some light reflecting off my hair and back into my eyes. No, I don't have long hair that hangs in my eyes. But I suppose it's just long enough that the bright spill can reach it. It's a bit annoying, and it ruins my night vision. It's not a lot of reflection, but just the little bit that happens makes me reconsider using it on hikes. I can adjust the light down so the reflection no longer happens, but then the light isn't going where I want it.

Maybe it's just telling me to stand up straight so the light can be adjusted down more and still shine ahead.


----------



## JimIslander (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks for the beamshot gifs. I have both lights and they are very close, but I also prefer the H600fc.


----------



## Stefano (Sep 20, 2021)

After a long time this evening I used these headlamp.
I wanted to do a test with the lux meter, not to get an absolute value but to see if there is a difference between H604c and H604d.
With the eye it is evident but I wanted to consult an instrument to understand how much.
On the website the manufacturer declares the same lumens (1616 lm) some time ago before buying I asked if there was a difference in brightness they said no, identical apart from the difference in color tint.
I tested the two headlamps using two identical batteries with the same age and charge level.
The H604d wins in brightness, the difference is exactly 10% more lux.

[Edit post]
I then did another test but at a longer distance, the difference here seemed smaller (around 8%)


----------

